# Motorhome tyres



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi all , sorry if this has already been a thread but i was wondering if anybody has any advice on tyres . My Autotrail has the Michelin x camping tyres , i was pricing them up and not many places seem to do them and the ones that do are quite pricey . I use my van a lot , at least one or two times a month all year so would a good quality van tyre be ok to use as i don't really see the difference other than price . My van is never that fully loaded and your average van probably carries more wait and travels at faster speed than me .

Kind regards 

Delboy


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You do get what you pay for. I would personally only get premium brands, but that applys for my car as well.

Richard...


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

camping tyres are cheaper than most other brands see here http://www.easityre.com/results.asp?order=price&dir=asc&width=225&profile=65&diameter=16
also this company http://www.event-tyres.co.uk/sse/select/ID/1289/
will fit tyres at your home or work place
chapter


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes i agree i only buy premium brands for my car as well , just thought that good quality van tyres would still be a bit cheaper and still do the job

Delboy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I had Continental Vanco on my last van, excellent tyres and fitted on many new motorhomes, around £90 IIRC

Quote 
Continental says it is currently the only tyre manufacturer to offer this tyre size with a load bearing capability of up to 1,060 kg. It is this capability, which makes the new Vanco-10 tyre size a particularly safe option for owners of heavy mobile homes, who might encounter problems with overloading should they fit tyres with a lower carrying capacity.

Un Quote

http://www.tyres-online.co.uk/archives/prodfeb04.asp


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Chapter , the camping tyres on that web site are a lot cheaper than any ive seen so i think i will stay with the camping tyres . 
Many thanks

Delboy


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Tyres*

Richard is right, you get what you pay for. Tyres are relatively inexpensive when compared to the value of a motorhome and its occupants.

The benefits of the camping tyre should be a better ride, longer lasting to reflect the low mileage over a period of years, and ability to take continual heavy loads of a motorhome.

Surpisingly, very few white van men exceed their loading capacity. Either the van cubes out because the load fills the space, or the penalty of over loading for many van drivers are too high and discourage the risk. However, most motorhomes drive, even when 'empty', at over 3000kgs. And not every motorhomer loads within the axle ratings.

There will be people who claim an ordinary van tyre is sufficient. And whilst there are stories of van tyres bursting, I'm not aware of a motorhomer being killed by using the wrong tyre.

So, calculate the risk. Are the chances of having an accident with a reduced specification tyre increased by more than the increase in costs of the higher specification tyre?

No matter what tyres you fit, we all know that proper care, especially inflation, is the only way to go.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

ive just posted a edit that may interest you 
chapter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tired*

Hello there,

We all have our opinions and recomendations so here is mine, I strongly recomend winter tyres or at least M+S rated tyres. I use them on all our vehicles all year and with the exception of Nokian WR's that I fitted to my VW T5, all have worn just as long as odinary summer tyres. 
However, the increase in grip with winter tyres is the major benefit, something the Michelin XC's are severly lacking in (grip). This is down the the long life tread design of the tyre.

I have seleceted a few posts below for you,

Tyre Subject 1
Tyres 2
Tyres 3
Tyres 4

If you need any further help or advice, please ask.

Trev.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi!

On Monday, 13 August, I posted a topic on this very subject. See if you can find "Replacement of 'good' tyres". There was a very good response.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I heave read that Michelin XC Camping tyres have specially strengthened sidewalls, too, which guard against tyre crazing/cracking whilst parked up for longish periods. Heavy loads on the same point of the tyre for long periods can be damaging to the sidewalls.

Vans in daily use do not need this option because the tyres tend to be sharing the load bearing points around, daily.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi!

I started a topic on Monday, 13 August, on this very subject. See if you can find "Replacement of 'good' tyres". There was a very good and informative response.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi delboy42,

I recently posted on the same subject >>Here<<

Hope it is of help.

Jock.


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

*tyres*

I recommend this site http://www.mytyres.co.uk/start.html usualy the cheapest around, then get your local tyre garage to fit them.

Ian.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

i'm with dilly on this one, excellent service and usually the cheapest. they come from germany - doesn't everything thats best :lol: 

simon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*simon*



citroennut said:


> i'm with dilly on this one, excellent service and usually the cheapest. they come from germany - doesn't everything thats best :lol:
> 
> simon


Yes Simon,

As recomended in a few of my post replies on tyres. Only a small amount of the tyres are German manufactured. We buy all our tyres from them, always winter tyres.

Trev.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Try http://www.blackcircles.com for tyres. I bought Vanco tyres from them at a decent price and they were fitted locally at an inclusive price.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Motorhome Tyres*

Hi Delboy42

It is worth using the gunk listed below, I know it costs, but it will sustain up to say a 6mm bolt from blowing out your wheel. Some people swear by it, others at it.

http://www.tyreprotect.co.uk/puncture_prevention_products.html#hd

Kind regards


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Motorhome Tyres*

Hi Delboy
I forgot to mention the dis-advantage.

Had it on my car and I didn't know I had a screw embedded in the wheel. It showed up on the MOT though. So looking at the wear on the offending object I've not a clue as to how long it had been there.

kind regards


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the help and advice , i will spend some time reading all the links before purchase.
Many thanks
Delboy


----------

